# Chickens and Lead Paint



## new2coop (Jul 28, 2012)

Another question I figured would be best to ask separately... Our home is over 150 years old. Paint chips have peeled off and are in the grass mostly directly around the house. We plan on either repainting or residing. The paint chips tested positive for lead. 
Would the chickens eat the paint chip and transfer lead to the eggs?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could. Might want to take and mulch......


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chances are, they will peck at the lead paint chips. I've had mine peck at peeling non-lead paint on a shed in the back yard. Guess that was my hint I need to repaint the shed this coming summer.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry that was "might want to RAKE and mulch."


----------



## new2coop (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll put the coup as far from the house as possible. Over time I would imagine the paint chips would become covered with decaying grass and stuff. Although the chickens would end up scratching around. Maybe this isn't such a good idea after all


----------



## new2coop (Jul 28, 2012)

Or maybe dig down and remove soil


----------

